

The Ultimate Guide to Getting a Software Engineering Job Out of College - hayan_mi
https://www.careerdean.com/blog/ultimate-guide-software-engineering-job-college/

======
tamar
The best part about this is it's an 8,624 word guide - the submission here
doesn't allude to the fact that this really is a pretty exhaustive guide.
(Actually, I added 200-300 more words based on feedback from reddit, so
consider it closer to 9,000 words now.)

